# Spouse visa to move to SA



## TracyWind (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi all,
My South African husband and I are thinking of moving to his hometown of CapeTown.
Tired of the weather with young children and looking for a more out-doorsey lifestyle.
As my husband is from SA we're aware of the safety differences.

We have 3 young children(aged 4.5 2y.o twins)
We have been married 4years in August '17.

What visa would I need to move allowing me to work and how long would the application process take? What visa would we need for our children?

For those living in Cape Town with a similar family dynamic how much do you think we would need for cost of living? To include private healthcare, private school fees(per child), run 2 cars etc.
We would only go where the equity of our house here in the UK would enable us to be cash buyers for a property and hence have no mortgage/bond

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

For the kids I would suggest that you register them as dual nationals. They are qualified through their father being an SA citizen. I assume that you are living in Ireland now and have registered them as Irish and have Irish passports for them. Look at the SA embassy website and first apply for an unabridged South African birth certificate for them. Once you have that apply for their SA passport. I did this with my 2 kids and they are now dual nationals for life with no visa requirement as they are both SA and British citizens. Overall it took around 5 months to get the SA birth certificate and passport. BTW, they will tell you that the birth should have been registered within a period that you have already exceeded - please write a motivation letter saying you were unaware of this process.


----------

